# GenieGo2 Directly from DirecTV?



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Apologies if this has finally been resolved. Can I call DirecTV and get a GenieGo2 or are they still depleting GenieGo1 inventory leaving GenieGo2 to the aftermarket sellers (Solid Signal, etc.)?

TIA.

J


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV is shipping out GenieGo 2 now


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

To be safe though I'd get one from solid signal. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I ordered service in the last month and got a GenieGo2 from DirecTV.


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks all. Maybe I'll wait another month or so then take a chance with DirecTV. I'm hoping that the experience will be less of a hassle if I buy it from DirecTV and I would rather build up some goodwill in that on-going relationship with DirecTV than a one-time transaction with another vendor. I'll give it a shot. Thanks again!

J


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I finally called DTV for a GenieGo2. Of course, the customer service gal had no idea what I was talking about, so I played roulette and agreed to simply order a GenieGo. This was Tuesday evening and I received it today (Thursday). I opened the box and it was a GenieGo2! Yes! That should work nicely with my HR-44 so I'm excited. 

I know I recently read a thread on using COAX vs. Ethernet to get the new device on the network which seemed to end in a tie. Is there a "better" way to connect? I have a couple of open ethernet ports on my router which is right next to my wired CCK in my home office so either way will work. I also have an STB (H-25) in the area so I can split the signal if that is the "better" way to go. Looking for max performance for both the GG2 and my network.

Also, I assume I don't ever have to connect a mobile device to the GG2? Everything happens over the wireless network (even to get stuff stored locally on the device), correct?

Thanks for all your help, guidance and recommendations. 

BigJ


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Coax keeps the uploading (transcoding) off our network, but downloading to your mobil device will happen via your network regardless of connection type. I really doubt that the connection type will really have an impact on one’s network. So “better” really means what is most “convenient"


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If you have a Cinema Connection Kit, or BB Deca, you can remove those and use both the coax and ethernet on the GG2 at the same time. That will make your GG2 your internet bridge.

But Coax only is the prescribed way as I've been informed.
.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I would keep the traffic off your router and use coax or both. There are slight differences in speeds, but each one slows down the transcoding or downloading. Since transcoding takes the most time, I prefer to have that the fastest and use coax/both.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> I would keep the traffic off your router and use coax or both. There are slight differences in speeds, but each one slows down the transcoding or *downloading.* Since transcoding takes the most time, I prefer to have that the fastest and use coax/both.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


Coax should have no effect on downloading as that is done over WiFi


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Coax should have no effect on downloading as that is done over WiFi


It has to get from the GG2 to the router to be able to download it. So it goes from GG2 to whatever device you use to bridge to the router and then to your device. So coax does effect the speed as there are extra stops to go through. Sure it probably is so small of a difference that people won't notice it unless they time it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> It has to get from the GG2 to the router to be able to download it. So it goes from GG2 to whatever device you use to bridge to the router and then to your device. So coax does effect the speed as there are extra stops to go through. Sure it probably is so small of a difference that people won't notice it unless they time it.


again, DOWNLOADING is done though WiFi. coax is not involved at all. there are 2 processes involved, you can prepared and not download. coax has not impact on DOWNLOADING


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> again, DOWNLOADING is done though WiFi. coax is not involved at all. there are 2 processes involved, you can prepared and not download. coax has not impact on DOWNLOADING


if the GG2 isn't connected to the router through ethernet, it certainly does use coax to send the transcoded data to the router, there isn't wifi on the GG2


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Regardless, there is no practical difference in speed between the two methods. If you have perceived same, could you time it and post back?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Regardless, there is no practical difference in speed between the two methods. If you have perceived same, could you time it and post back?


Its fast enough for me using coax, so I haven't tried it any other way. I have seen it posted that some people get faster downloads using ethernet. If you where to calculate the transfer speed I'm sure there is a delay, but is it more than a few seconds on a 500-600MB file? Who knows.

I may change mine and use the GG2 as the bridge instead of the HR34, but haven't gotten around to changing it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> if the GG2 isn't connected to the router through ethernet, it certainly does use coax to send the transcoded data to the router, there isn't wifi on the GG2


and you are missing the point and keep saying "transcoding" I am referring only to *DOWNLOADIN**G* where coax has no impact.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I originally had Ethernet and coax connected and used GG2 as a bridge. Transfers would reach as high as 7-8 Mbps. I then changed it to coax only and now it tops out at 6-7 Mbps. There is a difference on the transfer/download speed. 

Preparing has no difference.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and you are missing the point and keep saying "transcoding" I am referring only to *DOWNLOADIN**G* where coax has no impact.


Please then explain how a transcoded show gets from the GG2 hard drive to your device if Ethernet is not connected to the GG2?

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

prushing said:


> Please then explain how a transcoded show gets from the GG2 hard drive to your device if Ethernet is not connected to the GG2?
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


 GG2 doesn't have a HDD, its internal memory. Or plugged in USB memory or similar.

The content gets to the router for transfering to the tablet/phone via the internet connection elsewhere in the DECA network.

Now if there isn't any connection to the internet of the DECA network, then GG2 won't even function and the light will be amber.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> Please then explain how a transcoded show gets from the GG2 hard drive to your device if Ethernet is not connected to the GG2?
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


Again you are missing the point, I was only correcting the part that you were wrong about. Here is your post



> There are slight differences in speeds, but each one slows down the transcoding or *downloading.* Since transcoding takes the most time,


See how I bolded DOWNLOADING? And not TRANSCODING?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Again you are missing the point, I was only correcting the part that you were wrong about. Here is your post
> 
> See how I bolded DOWNLOADING? And not TRANSCODING?


I'm not sure what I'm wrong about

If you use ethernet, transcoding slows down as traffic from DVR to GG2 is routed through router
If you use coax, downloading slows down as traffic is routed from GG2 through DECA or bridge receiver

I ended up switching to use my GG2 as the bridge and download has improved from 4-6 to 7-10 MB/sec


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Again you are missing the point, I was only correcting the part that you were wrong about. Here is your post
> 
> See how I bolded DOWNLOADING? And not TRANSCODING?


PEDS if you follow the path if he is coax connected both transcoding and downloading will flow over the path of the coax at some point. This is not for debate. It has to go out the genie go via coax to the bbdeca and then via ethernet to the router then via wifi to the device. It flows over all that then all can have an affect when downloading to a device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Once the content gets to the GenieGo (by which ever means, which is NOT up for discussion) DOWNLOADING takes pace over WiFi, which at that point coax is moot


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks all for the info and recommendations. I also thoroughly enjoyed the lively (but civil) debate which helped me to really understand the flow of the data from DVR-GG2-Router-Device. The repetition is good for someone dense like me! Clearly there is more than one way to skin this particular cat and there may be some efficiencies to be gained by understanding the trades between COAX vs. Ethernet. I'll hook it up this weekend and report back to put a bow on this thread. 

Special thanks to PEDS for his willingness to offer advice quickly and start the discussion (even if it means having to participate more than you planned)! :righton:

I would not even know about the GenieGo were it not for this board which is a real asset to my DBS experience. I appreciate ALL the input......

Cheers!

J


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank YOU! 

While I am doubtful that there should be a difference in speed between short runs of coax vs. ethernet, I look forward to the results! The difference would have to be in the switching I would think.


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

So my Wife decided to give me the GG2 for Christmas to have another present under the tree so I had to wait until after Christmas to finally hook it up! I took NR4P's advice and removed my wired CCK and used the new GG2 as my internet bridge. As described, everything worked so that allowed me to open a port on my router as I apparently don't need to have both the CCK and GG2 for internet access. So I have both COAX and Ethernet ports in use on the GG2. Basically, I just removed the CCK and replaced it with the GG2 using the same coax connector and Ethernet jumper that DirecTV used when they did the original install of the CCK in 2011.

I was a bit concerned because for the first couple of nights when I awoke in the morning the GG2 did not have the blue light but an amber one instead? That issue seems to have resolved itself, and all has been well for several days. My TVs would always respond with a good internet connection if I pushed the dash on the remote when I saw the amber light? I never figured out the problem and I have moved on as all seems to be OK.

I have yet to try OOH, but I have transcoded a couple of 30 minute sitcoms (at 7-8 Mbps) and was able to get them to both an IPAD2 and a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 and they play flawlessly and look very good to me on these ~10 inch screens on the two different tablets. I think it took about 20 minutes to transcode and download to the IPAD2. Once transcoded, I think it only took about 5-10 minutes to download the same 30 minute sitcom to the Galaxy Tab2.

While I find the IPAD app not very intuitive in terms of it access to the GG2, the android app is very straightforward and I am more of an iOS user than an android user? So far so good and I look forward to figuring out how to maximize my satisfaction.

Case closed!

BigJ


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

mrro82 said:


> To be safe though I'd get one from solid signal.
> 
> Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


Took a risk and ordered a GenieGo from Directv and am happy to say they sent me a GenieGo2. It was $99 from Directv as opposed to $169 at SS. No brainer. Setup was a breeze. Had a switch nearby, just ran an ethernet cable from my switch and everything worked as advertised. In a couple of weeks I'll be switching my internet service to Comcast and am wondering if I'll need to redo the GG2 setup, or if it'll just work.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

sangs said:


> Took a risk and ordered a GenieGo from Directv and am happy to say they sent me a GenieGo2. It was $99 from Directv as opposed to $169 at SS. No brainer. Setup was a breeze. Had a switch nearby, just ran an ethernet cable from my switch and everything worked as advertised. In a couple of weeks I'll be switching my internet service to Comcast and am wondering if I'll need to redo the GG2 setup, or if it'll just work.


Assuming you keep your router as is and they don't put in a combo modem / router, you should be ok.


----------

